# 9 year old appy



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love his coloring. Do you know his breeding? Is he registered? (If not, you can hardship him easily)


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not the best at conformation critique, but I can see, in the photos provided, that this horse is fairly well put together. He's balanced, and proportionate, with moderate angles to his pasterns and shoulder. His legs look clean from the angles in the photos.

I agree he could use a little conditioning, but he's a nice looking horse. I don't see any reason why his conformation should prevent him from doing what you want with him.

His lovely color is an added bonus!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He looks like he's got a bit of a sway back to me... But, as I always disclaim, I'm no confo (which auto corrected to "condo" xD) expert.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not bad at all. A little down in the back.. trot him up hills on a loose rein as much as possible. He is a bit light in bone in front (not bad). His biggest fault is lack of a rear end. You can improve it with work, but he will always be a little whispy behind. Shoulder is a little steep so his jumping may be a little lacking in front. 

Not a bad horse at all.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input! Still open to hear more thoughts as well if anyone sees anything else.


I got the video and he is a super cute mover! It was supposedly taken after he had a couple months off in pasture so he looked a bit rusty, then again she could be lying. He has a super cute trot but in the video it didn't show his canter (apparently an old video, shes getting me a new one including his canter), her husband was just recording her for fun a couple months back and it was the only video she had until she takes a new one. He seems very willing and looks very easy going. I'm having some girls from the barn come with me who have more horse buying experience so I don't miss any questions ect. I'm really excited! Although I do not know if I agree with his price. He is registered, and has the basics down wtc, side pass, turn on haunches/forehand, bomb proof, goes through difficult obstacles but still a little weary on trail since he's only gone a handful of times. What would you pay for a horse like that? I'll post back later with the price and see if you think it is reasonable.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Bomb proof? Registered appy's with color like that I usually see between 2500-3500 on the App for Sale facebook pages. If they have show experience, they're more. But it depends on location too, I do notice some states price theirs less. I'd say about 3k for him though. If he was solid, it'd be 2500.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, thats right around his price.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I was supposed to look at him today, but the owner called yesterday to tell me he is sore in his left shoulder and must have gotten kicked in pasture. She sent be videos the day before and he looked great.

Should I still consider looking at him when he is feeling better or should I just pass and start my search over?


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

At this point I would keep looking, but don't discount this horse. He may feel better in a few days and be okay for you. Just be sure to have a vet examine him before making a decision on him.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been looking and I keep coming back to him. Nothing else seems to catch my eye. The owner just texted me and said she is having her friend who specializes in equine message give him a rub down today. She seems very open and honest, which I like...but you just never know. She has kept in contact with me daily for about a week and gives me updates on his daily riding and sends me videos and photos when I ask. 

I will definitely have a vet look him over. Should I have that done before the 2 week trial, or bring him back on the 2 week trial and have him checked out? That way if he is here my vet can look at him...otherwise he is 3 hours away. 

My acquaintance at the barn probably thinks I'm crazy for still wanting to see him. I texted her last night saying he is sore in his shoulder from a kick so the owner said to come sometime next week, and also asked her if shed be willing to go visit him another time or if I should just forget about him and keep looking. But she never responded...go figure. Now I feel like an idiot.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

It sounds promising that she is keeping in touch and communicating so well with you. If you don't find anything else that catches your eye by the time he's ready to be tried, then definitely go meet him in person.

Personally, I would have him examined before a trial, just to get it out of the way. It would be so sad to take him on a two week trial, fall in love with him, and then get some bad news from a vet. You don't have to use your vet for the exam, but you should use a vet that is not this horse's regular vet.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

If the horse is only 3 hours away, might your vet be able to suggest someone out there? It's worth a shot to ask. If you do end up setting up a trial you could always just have the vet you pick do a standard PPE (no x-rays or anything like that) before you actually brought him home, and then have your regular vet do a better workover assuming the first check doesn't find anything glaring. Just a thought, not sure how expensive vet checks are in your area. When I was buying they ranged from $180 (taking the horse to the vet's facility) to $360 (barn call). All included flexion tests, lameness checks on a circle and straightaway, confo evaluation, hoof testing, etc. Basically everything that you can look at externally on the horse and poking and prodding them a bit. No blood panels or imaging.

Both visits were well worth the money, even thought they did the same thing. The more expensive one saved me $3k on a horse that was lame and the less expensive one gave me confidence that the horse I ended up buying was very well put together and healthy with no warning signs. Neither were a 100% guarantee (impossible no matter how much you spend) but great peace of mind!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I went and visited him yesterday and Im in LOVE. He is absolutely everything I have been looking for and more. We clicked and work very well together from what I can tell from our 45 min ride. My bf who knows nothing about horses overheard the owners talking while I rode and were saying how impressed they were ect (they described him as needing an experienced rider). With more regular riding he will be even better, he gets a bit distracted right now but nothing more than perked ears and staring. He has a solid w/t/c, side pass, turn on haunches/forehand, moves off of leg pressure, has a VERY solid woah (he will even do sliding stops...you have to make sure you have a good seat when asking him to woah or you will go flying lol), nearly nothing phases him. We went though trail obstacles that included a teeter totter, bridge with steps, steep hills with huge logs he had to hop over, a pit of soda cans, a pit of tarps, pool noodles ect the list goes on and on. I am head over heels for him.

I guess my gut feeling was right, but I still forced myself to look a few other horses because I knew I would really like him and didn't want to buy the first horse I looked at for fear I jumped into things too soon and didn't look around enough. I have to get my current horse moved before I can bring him home on a 2 week trial, and they said they will try to hold him for me until I get things figured out with my gelding. Before I bring him on the trial I will be having a vet do a PPE. I was thinking about setting up a time for the vet and meeting out there with the owners and bringing the trailer so if the vet clears him I can bring him on home rather than come back out (its almost a 3 hr drive) and if he doesn't pass I will sadly be going home with an empty trailer.


----------

